

Project Sider: Product Hunt Meets Match.com for Side Projects - Charlie_Unicorn
http://hm7koekt.launchrock.co/

======
Charlie_Unicorn
Hi guys,

I am working on a project for my GA product management class & wanted to post
here and ask for feedback. Thanks in advance!

Who is your customer? • People with side project ideas who are looking for
others to collaborate with in an area of shared interest • Professionals who
have free time outside of their full-time jobs and are interested in spending
some of it collaborating on side projects they feel passionate about with
others. • Also, current undergrad/grad students or recent alums who are
looking to gain experience while they are either studying or job hunting.

What is the problem you are solving? • People are not always 100% fulfilled in
their current jobs and would be interested in working on something outside of
them. • People would like to hone existing skills, develop new skills and have
impact in an area they are interested in on the side. • People with side
projects don’t have resources/desire to hire full-time team for the side
projects (or some aspects of them) and would be interested in driving the
project to completion with part-time collaborators.

What are your assumptions? • Working professionals have enough
entrepreneurial/tinkering drive to want to spend some of their free time on
side projects • If there was a platform to facilitate matching between side
project ideators/PM’s and professionals with skills to contribute, both sides
would use it • Solutions currently on the market don’t address all potential
demand – github libraries, stackoverflow, co-founder dating sites, etc. • Both
sides would be comfortable with pro-bono nature (in some cases equity) of side
projects instead deriving satisfaction primarily from shared interest
in/passion for idea/vertical/problem

UI • People with ideas for side projects post side projects, problems they
solve and skills required for collaborators • People with skills to contribute
browse by projects, problems or skills and reach out to authors of ideas they
find compelling enough

